# Game #4: Los Angeles Clippers (0-4) @ Los Angeles Lakers (3-0) [11/5/2008]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

​
I really have no clue who the clippers starters will be.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

No reason that we shouldn't destroy them again.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> No reason that we shouldn't destroy them again.


I will be highly pissed if the Clippers pull within 35 in the second half again. That sort of complacency is unacceptable for a championship caliber team(props to CDR).


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Baron Davis is driving me crazy. All week he says is isnt going to play Monday, then 5 minutes before the game he decides to play for 30+ minutes and drops 9 assts. You killing me Baron!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Hes on my other fantasy squad, so i was happy he did that. I hope he drops 15 assists tomorrow and the Clippers lose by 30.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Clippers are hungry for the first win. Anything can happen.





Laker's by 30


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

no blowout please


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Scouting Report​*


> As we prepare to play the 0-4 Clippers for the second time in a week it is important to remember what worked for us in the first game and know what we need to do to improve. As we improve as a team it becomes more about what we do and whether we are executing our plan (offensively and defensively). We had a big rebound differential last game (51-32). It is crucial that we control the boards again. The first game Marcus Camby did not play and with him available tonight that should help them in the rebounding department. Another area that we were very good in on October 29th was second chance points. We had 25 to the Clippers 6.
> 
> In the first half we had some turnovers that led to easy points for the Clips. They really look to gamble and strip the ball and were effective for a stretch till we adjusted. It is important that we make them work to execute their offense in order to score. The Clips are a good penetrate and pitch team and they have a number of three point shooters. For this reason we must keep them out of the middle.
> 
> One of the play sets that the Clippers ran effectively with Camby in the lineup is their “2 UP”. A generic term for this standard NBA set is “horns”. This is the one where they start with a big man at each elbow area and a shooter in each corner. The point has the ball in the middle and the bigs set screens for him. Regardless of which side the point goes to, usually Kaman will roll to the basket and Camby will pop to the top of the key. The fact that Camby can hit that shot is what makes this a difficult play to guard. The defense must contend with the following: 1) the ball handler (B. Davis) driving off the screen or pulling up behind it for an open jumper; 2) The big man rolling hard to the basket; 3) The other big man popping for the open perimeter shot; 4) If the defense helps off the corner men then that leaves 3 point shooters open. If the defense covers all these options, Coach Dunleavy will go to his counter actions and those present a different list of variables. Coach Dunlevy will also repeat plays until the defense stops it so if we are not on the same page against this play we will see it a bunch.​


https://my.lakers.com/lakers/news.html?id=5


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

It feels like forever since we've had a game.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Futurama_Fanatic said:


> no blowout please


How does 35 sound? That isn't a blowout by your standards right?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Well, I'm going to hit the sack and my alarm clock is set for 4:25 AM... hopefully I'll hear it, because I'm dying for my Laker fix. If not, someone should give me a call! 

I hope we mop the floor with them for the second time. No complacement, guys! Go Lakers!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> Well, I'm going to hit the sack and my alarm clock is set for 4:25 AM... hopefully I'll hear it, because I'm dying for my Laker fix. If not, someone should give me a call!
> 
> I hope we mop the floor with them for the second time. No complacement, guys! Go Lakers!


I don't want to hear any crap about over sleeping this time.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Plastic Man, you'd better wake your *** up for this game because if you don't, you have to wait until Sunday to watch them again...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

dont do anything stupid like losing this game


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

this site pisses me off.

first, they took away my pm privileges, and now, i don't even have an inbox anymore, so i lost all of my links to watch the games


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

MojoPin said:


> this site pisses me off.
> 
> first, they took away my pm privileges, and now, i don't even have an inbox anymore, so i lost all of my links to watch the games


Security issues.

Go to justin.tv, click on sports, and you'll probably find a link there.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Almost game time!

Man, way to long to wait.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

MojoPin said:


> this site pisses me off.


Actually, this site IS starting to get annoying. The password changes every 30 days now, plus all the banner ads that are really slowing it down. Someone with dial-up would probably jump out a window after trying to navigate this site now. GO LAKERS!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

No idea what's up with the password thing, but hopefully that's done with. And we're working on making the site faster. 

And yes, go Lakers!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

ceejaynj said:


> Actually, this site IS starting to get annoying. The password changes every 30 days now, plus all the banner ads that are really slowing it down. Someone with dial-up would probably jump out a window after trying to navigate this site now. GO LAKERS!!!


1) That shouldn't actually happen again

2) You don't have to change your password, reenter your old one. 

3) Sorry about the ads, it's how the site stays running. I use Adblock and don't see any.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Kobe!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Here we go! All present?! =)


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Kobe looks good so far.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Kobe in the house!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Drew with the And1 on Kaman lol


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

They called that on Camby lol


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

So, um, no defense tonight?


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Apparently now you have to wait 60 seconds between posts, how gay.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Kobe starts out on fire. Then misses a free-throw lol


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Radman 3!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Horrible defense. The Clips hitting every shot isn't helping either.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

No defense again, so far.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow, that's too easy.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Our defense is horrible, but the Clipps will cool off soon. Calling it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're going to take over in the 2nd quarter, much like the last game against the Clippers.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Finally some defense.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Okay "only" 6 points by the Clips since the TO. Maybe it's just rust.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What a block by Bynum!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

29-27 Clippers lead after the first. I didn't like the way we finished that quarter, but we'll be fine. Time to take over.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Played great interior defense, but anything out of the paint went unchallenged.

Hopefully that changes.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bynum is playing great defense tonight.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Machine needs to relax.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Machine needs to slow down the production line.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Great hustle!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Can't **** with our hustle!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I guess machine did not hear me lol


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Sasha's been horrible to start the season.

8 points scored by the Clippers since the timeout (taken at 5:30 left in the frist Q).


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

C.Hamels boooooo! gtfo!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bynum shot it like he was surprised no one attempted to stop him.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

S2theONIC said:


> C.Hamels boooooo! gtfo!


I ****ing hate baseball.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Who the hell is Cole Hamels?


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Lamar is hot.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I ****ing hate baseball.


I mainly watch playoffs 162 game season ftw! lol I can't watch that many games. I don't like baseball as much as I used to though.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Riza's shot is off today.


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

WTF is there a game going on, or is it the Cole show?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum already has 10 boards.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Bynum already has 10 boards.


And 3 blocks.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Kobe gone cold after his 3/4 start. Horrible offense now.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ariza is one sick dunking mofo.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm sorry I woke up for this. What an unwatchable game.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

What hte **** is this ****ing ****=!"#=!"


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

WTF is Kobe doing out there besides taking horrible shots?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Worst defensive half of the season?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm not sure what I just watched, but it was definitely not Lakers basketball.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Nah. 1st half against hte Nuggets was worse.

The Clippers scored 21 in the first 6:30 and 31 since; 23 this quarter. ****, I can't believe they went on this rampage to finish the half... 

I'm seriously contemplating going to bed.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Aside from Bynum and Vlade (sadly), no one else is even trying on defense.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Another block by Drew.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Baron Davis looks like he was born with a beard.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Still not playing well...


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

So they let Baron hack at the ball but not Fisher. Nice.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

lol at Vlads lay-up


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

And1 Kobester


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Vlad's 3-point shot is crazy...gets so high...but I love it when it drops in.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I hate this 60 second between posts crap.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice shot by Drew


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe is killing me tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Why are we not blowing this team out yet?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh:

Brian Skinner pulled a Kwame!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice play by Kobe


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

What an ugly game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Vlad is our 2nd leading scorer tonight with 11 points.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice. Keep attacking the freaking rim/


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Luke, don't **** this up.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lets see if Machine hits some sick jumpers of death.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Sasha is a funny dude.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice! Bynum to Sasha for jumper of death.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Farmar wtf are you doing? Drew is there to contest that shot.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Farmar... Making his play for starting role.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Not really a foul... But Lamar should shut up.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

That was all ball. Bad call.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I know Kobe hasn't had a great game, but I want him in there right now to close this out.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

lol at Lamar staring down the ref after that foul was called for him.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Screw Kobe, he should be benched for the rest of the game as punishment. 8-20 looks better in the boxscore than it did watching the game. Felt like he missed every single shot this game.

Must be the Clippers... he can't seem to have a good game against them.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

**e: Game #4: L** Angele* *li**e** (0-4) @ L** Angele* Lake** (3-0) [11/5/2008]*

...


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice move by Farmar. Making a push for POTG


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Farmar!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: *e: Game #4: L** Angele* *li**e** (0-4) @ L** Angele* Lake** (3-0) [11/5/2008]*



Basel57 said:


> Ni*e bl**k...**me *n Lake**...ge* i* **ge*he*!


WTf?


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Lets put this one away *************************j*****J********SSS****


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

How the **** was that not an and1?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Bynum beastly on the boards tonight. Great defensive presence as well. When he figures out his offense, it's going to be a treat to watch.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Why sit down Bynum? He's actually playing defense.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Too much dribbling by Kobe. He played awful tonight. Another ugly win. Our offense has looked like **** the last 2 games.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm done watching this game.
Player of the game: Bynum.
Peace out guys.

S2theONIC


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Well, this was way too close for way too long. I don't know if I find playing like crap for 3 quarters and still winning by almost 20 encouraging or not. Our D was awesome in the 2nd half, though. Only 29 points allowed. One thing I know for sure; I really really really really really really love the fact that we can win games with defense.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Player of the Game?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

So a 20-0 run to close out the game. What a defensive second half. Player of the game: Bynum.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Player of the game without a doubt is Bynum.

Bynum's defense in the post was the most important aspect in beating the Clippers.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum it is.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lamar actually giving a normal interview...?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Well he did have the "behind the back out of bounds pass" and the "dive to the floor and lose possession when a Clipper touched it last" plays in the game, so I guess the reefer must've worn off since then...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

what an ugly game our offense is stuck in the mud and Gasol played like crap. Bynum didn't really play well but he gave us the thing we crave and thats defense at the rim and the reason we won. 

Phil is giving Vlad too much lattitude out there he needs to be pulled alot sooner when he's missing shots and making bone head plays, Ariza could get us in a different kind of game if he came in sooner. 

I assume our offense will eventually come around. We're not shooting it well and our passing and motion is not crisp at all. 

Rebounding is the other huge advantage we have nightly.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We better not play like this Sunday night or we're going to get our asses kicked.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Some postgame numbers:

# 37 - points chipped in from the Bench Mob, who were again instrumental towards helping the Lakers achieve a win tonight.

# 30 - lead changes in the game. This was again close all the way until late in the 4th quarter and the Lakers went on that huge run to get the win.

# 22-0 - late game run put on by the Lakers that sparked the crowd at STAPLES and secured tonight's win.

# 15-40 - both teams shot identical low numbers from the field with 2 minutes left in the first half of the game.

# 13-3 - run put on by the Clippers to take the lead going into half time.

# 12 - points scored by Kobe Bryant in the 2nd quarter, he had a game high 27 at the end of the night.

# 7 - boards in the 1st quarter for the Lakers' center Andrew Bynum. He had game high 17 boards in the game, and ties for his career best.

# 4 - blocks for Andrew Bynum who played a great defensive game tonight.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bynum for POTG


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Bynum was definately the POTG. He held the Lakers together.

I think you have to look at our last *** games as signs of encouragement. Lakers are winning games this year shooting under 40%. With defense like that who needs offense. The defense in the first quarter wasnt great, but the Clips also shot like 60% so its hard to say.

Its awesome to have a team that can go up by 20 in the blink of an eye.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

^^Definitely. As I've posted in the GB:
- since the 2004/05 season we've shot under 40% from the floor as a team in 46 games.
- our record in these games was *only 6-46* (not counting this season).

And this year we've already won *** games while shooting as poorly. I just hope this defensive intensity doesn't water down. I mean, there's no reason for this to happen, because it must be encouraging for a team to know they can always fall back on their defense when the offense is struggling. Last year we've won such games with offense and perhaps a lucky defensive break. This year we've won it with making defensive stops.

Noice!


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

why is written version of 2 (***) being blocked?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

elcap15 said:


> why is written version of 2 (***) being blocked?


Security measures - it sucks, but everyone just has to be patient. I know it sounds ridiculous, but there's a reason for all this.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^^^lololol..I know the reason, and thats funny ****.

elcap...it because of the "other" site all the POR fans went to and then they tried to tell people here about it so that sites name is now edited.

...and yes we will get our asses handed to us if we play like that against HOU

"asses" isnt edited but "***" is....awesome, lol


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> ^^^lololol..I know the reason, and thats funny ****.
> 
> ...and yes we will get our asses handed to us if we play like that against HOU


Your new custom avatar sucks. :biggrin:

And bravo for knowing the reason.


----------

